# Calf doing terrible



## ButtonHerder (May 18, 2021)

Newborn calf born maybe around ten this morning. It was raining so maybe he’s just too chilled we have him in house with heaters and blow dryer and rubbing him lots. We’re tubing him now as he won’t suck plz help I don’t know how much longer he has. Anything we can do to help him respond


----------



## Mini Horses (May 18, 2021)

Put a blanket on him and in a barn with mom?   Have a barn?


----------



## ButtonHerder (May 18, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Put a blanket on him and in a barn with mom?   Have a barn?


Thanks for your reply. We had him in the house with the floor heat, heater and blow dryer while rubbing him, and we tried tube feeding him. But he passed away within half an hour. I think we did all we could’ve for him, since he wasn’t really responsive at all. 
thanks


----------



## ButtonHerder (May 18, 2021)

And if people try and tell me that I could’ve done more, I’m leaving, I did *all I could*. 
Im devastated by his death, and not just because it’s money lost. Because he was a life that should’ve lived much longer. 
Rest In Peace little guy.


----------



## Grant (May 18, 2021)

Sounds like you did what you could.  If they can get up and some nice warm milk in him, likely a different outcome.  Sometimes calves are a little lethargic anyway, but being born in a cool rain didn’t help.  My calf this week was a little lethargic, but he had a really nice day, he didn’t have weather to deal with too.  Sorry you lost him.


----------



## farmerjan (May 18, 2021)

Understand that some just aren't going to make it.  You do what you can.... getting them warm and dry is the biggest thing.  Then some colostrum down them.  But sometimes trying to tube too soon is not good.  They need to be moving and trying to get up a little before attempting to tube.... the WARM and DRY is the best if they are that chilled.  
In the future you can try an old trick we used to use with lambs.... immerse partway into a tub of very warm water.... We would put lambs in a sink of hot water, holding the head up... to try to get the body warmed up as quick as possible.... some we saved, some we did not.  
The only other thing is to pen them in a barn/pen where they are protected from the weather when they are close to calving.  Some farms can do that, most of us cannot.  
You do the best you can.

And understand that some are born to die and NOTHING you do will change that.


----------

